# Monitoring Equipment on AMR Vehicles



## LifeSpark (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there, this is my first post on this forum. I live in Silicon Valley (California), and I'm working with a partner on refining a system that could help make life easier for EMTs.

The system we are refining collects and combines data from multiple patient monitoring devices with digital multimedia reporting and manual data entry. It then provides real-time wireless transmission to and from the receiving facility to allow advance preparation for patient arrival, as well as two-way sharing of patient medical records and other data.

We believe it is just a matter of time until this type of a system becomes standard equipment on many emergency transport vehicles.

We have a U.S. Patent Pending for this solution (Automatic Capture and Communication of In-Transit Patient Medical Information in Real Time), and we are getting ready to begin demonstrating it for interested parties.

As we are preparing a demo of our new system, we want to make sure that we are integrating all of the right monitoring equipment.

Here in Silicon Valley, AMR has been the exclusive 9-1-1 paramedic ambulance transport provider since 1979...

Is there anyone on this forum that works for or with AMR that could list out the standard monitoring equipment on AMR vehicles in this area?

Thank you in advance for any help from the good people on this forum!


----------



## LifeSpark (Dec 22, 2009)

*Monitoring Equipment on Vehicles in Silicon Valley*

Anyone with any of the other companies in Silicon Valley that could help?

Bayshore Ambulance Service, CALSTAR, Golden State Medical Services, Priority One Medical Transport, Reach Air Medical Services, Silicon Valley Ambulance, Stanford Life Flight, Westmed Ambulance Service....

Thank you in advance for your help. This new system could be a life saver, and I am looking for a local company to engage in a pilot trial...


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 22, 2009)

Why not call them and ask?


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 22, 2009)

Doesn't such a system already exist?  I'm reasonably sure that ePCR captures information from LifePak, and that with a wireless connection on your bus, you can upload it for the hospital.  

Good luck, though, sounds like if it doesn't exist, it'd be a good thing to have.


----------



## LifeSpark (Dec 22, 2009)

wyoskibum said:


> Why not call them and ask?



I would like to gather as much information as possible online and integrate my learnings into the software UI for demo purposes prior to directly engaging each company.


----------



## guardian528 (Dec 22, 2009)

what makes your system different than a normal monitor? the Lifepak 12 and 15's can transmit all their info already


----------



## LifeSpark (Dec 22, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> Doesn't such a system already exist?  I'm reasonably sure that ePCR captures information from LifePak, and that with a wireless connection on your bus, you can upload it for the hospital.
> 
> Good luck, though, sounds like if it doesn't exist, it'd be a good thing to have.



ePCR is a step in the right direction, but it relies on manual data entry and does not provide for automatic integration of other vital signs data. Our product automatically integrates all vital signs data readouts into a single view (and allows for manual "notes" to be included), and then gives access to the hospital to retrieve that same view of the patient by simply logging onto a web portal.


----------



## LifeSpark (Dec 22, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> what makes your system different than a normal monitor? the Lifepak 12 and 15's can transmit all their info already



The difference lies in the integration of all available info into a single view.

Thanks for discussing!


----------



## medicdan (Dec 22, 2009)

Ultimately, ambulances across the country are equipped almost the same way, and even standardized further for AMR (based on state and county protocols). Your first stop would be to read the standard equipment list for AMR, then find the corresponding for the OEMS that governs your region.
I assume, of course, you are referring to ALS ambulances only? In that case, there is really only one piece of equipment requiring integration, and that is the monitor/defib, for which, again, multiple interfaces already exist. 
What type of data are you intending to transmit? Aside from vital signs and rhythm, what other data would you need to come from the truck?


----------



## LifeSpark (Dec 22, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Ultimately, ambulances across the country are equipped almost the same way, and even standardized further for AMR (based on state and county protocols). Your first stop would be to read the standard equipment list for AMR, then find the corresponding for the OEMS that governs your region.
> I assume, of course, you are referring to ALS ambulances only? In that case, there is really only one piece of equipment requiring integration, and that is the monitor/defib, for which, again, multiple interfaces already exist.
> What type of data are you intending to transmit? Aside from vital signs and rhythm, what other data would you need to come from the truck?



We can integrate a wide variety of equipment readouts into the single view for real-time two-way communication, including vital signs, ultrasound, 02 concentrator, and IV pump, as well as information input devices such as barcode scanner, digital pen, ID reader, video and still cameras, and voice and text real-time communications.


----------



## reaper (Dec 22, 2009)

LifeSpark said:


> ePCR is a step in the right direction, but it relies on manual data entry and does not provide for automatic integration of other vital signs data. Our product automatically integrates all vital signs data readouts into a single view (and allows for manual "notes" to be included), and then gives access to the hospital to retrieve that same view of the patient by simply logging onto a web portal.



I am confused on this one. You are inventing a product that already exists?
The ePCR we use, already does all this. The LP12 will transmit all vitals to the tablet, through Bluetooth. Then the ED can access the entire report from the web, when ever they like.

I am just not see what is different about this product?


----------



## LifeSpark (Dec 22, 2009)

reaper said:


> I am confused on this one. You are inventing a product that already exists?
> The ePCR we use, already does all this. The LP12 will transmit all vitals to the tablet, through Bluetooth. Then the ED can access the entire report from the web, when ever they like.
> 
> I am just not see what is different about this product?



I think the difference is in the automatic aggregation of data from a variety of different equipment sources, including the LP-12.

I'm interested in your experience of the ePCR you use with the LP-12. Do you have any complaints or a "wish list" of features you would like to see in it?

As previously mentioned, we can integrate a wide variety of equipment readouts into the single view for realtime two-way communication, including vital signs, ultrasound, 02 concentrator, and IV pump, as well as information input devices such as barcode scanner, digital pen, ID reader, video and still cameras, and voice and text real-time communications.

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## medicdan (Dec 22, 2009)

LifeSpark said:


> I think the difference is in the automatic aggregation of data from a variety of different equipment sources, including the LP-12.
> 
> I'm interested in your experience of the ePCR you use with the LP-12. Do you have any complaints or a "wish list" of features you would like to see in it?
> 
> ...



It seems you have already made up your mind-- and are resistant to our suggestions or comments. If you aren't looking for our input, why did you post? We have provided sources for the information you requested, and expressed our worry that you are unnecessarily reinventing the wheel.


----------



## LifeSpark (Dec 23, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> It seems you have already made up your mind-- and are resistant to our suggestions or comments. If you aren't looking for our input, why did you post? We have provided sources for the information you requested, and expressed our worry that you are unnecessarily reinventing the wheel.



My apology for having come across as being resistant to suggestions. Message boards can be tricky sometimes, especially for the newbie who is unfamiliar with the established tone of the board and the specific language of the industry.

The information shared by you and others has already been quite helpful in identifying next steps, especially additional research.

I was hoping to clarify the issues we were discussing. My knowledge of this industry is growing daily but is still a long way from complete.

In any case, thank you for the information you have provided and, again, I apologize for any misunderstanding.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Dec 23, 2009)

I work for AMR santa clara county and im trying to draw what you trying to integrate for them, is this simply something to record data from LA12s?


----------



## reaper (Dec 23, 2009)

LifeSpark said:


> I think the difference is in the automatic aggregation of data from a variety of different equipment sources, including the LP-12.
> 
> I'm interested in your experience of the ePCR you use with the LP-12. Do you have any complaints or a "wish list" of features you would like to see in it?
> 
> ...



Our system works quite well and really needs no changes. I understand what you are trying to accomplish. But, I think you are looking at overkill for everyday street use. It may be decent for a CCT team, but there are not enough of them to cover your costs of production. With what you are trying to accomplish, I would gear it more towards hospitals or Dr's. 

Just me .02 for you.


----------



## redcrossemt (Dec 25, 2009)

LifeSpark said:


> We can integrate a wide variety of equipment readouts into the single view for real-time two-way communication, including vital signs, ultrasound, 02 concentrator, and IV pump, as well as information input devices such as barcode scanner, digital pen, ID reader, video and still cameras, and voice and text real-time communications.



Many of the ePCR solutions out there do many of the same things. Ours specifically integrates with the technology we are using now via Bluetooth, including digital pen signatures/notes, ECG strips and 12-leads and vital signs. The software is also capable of interfacing with other devices if we add them in the future (like digital cameras for traumatic injuries, car crashes, etc.)

Do you guys use O2 concentrators or ultrasound on the truck? How would you get information from the O2 concentrator? Most of the ones I have seen are "dumb" machines that could not transmit any information without being retrofitted. Ultrasound - sure you could transfer the pictures, but nobody's (mostly) using it prehospitally right now.

What use would barcode scanners or ID readers have? I guess you could login or "sign" the ePCR with these. Or perhaps scan a patient's driver's license. But most of the time, I find that someone has moved a couple times since the address on their license. We use fingerprint logon for some applications, and a typed-in user id and password for our ePCR; but I guess barcode or magnetic stripe or whatever would be a good alternative.

Integration of the IV pump would be kind of cool, but again it doesn't save a lot of time or hassle (I would have to type in the medication name and concentration anyway) and the only thing I would be saving is the transmission of the rate of infusion, and perhaps total infused. And again, I haven't seen a "smart" IV pump yet. The hospitals aren't using Bluetooth or anything else to transmit information here yet, and I assume its because of the cost vs. benefit ratio. Not too much benefit... maybe 15 seconds of time... but very expensive to implement new infusion pumps, and an ePCR or "middleware" solution (as we call the middle-man software that collects information and disperses it to the ePCR).

It's a good idea, but I want you to know that many of your applications aren't realistic given the ultimate cost to benefit ratio; especially with the need to buy new appliances to go with your product. I also want to remind you that this has already been done by some of the largest manufacturers out there. If you want to see what you think is lacking, investigate Zoll's RescueNet, as well as other ePCR solutions for EMS.

If you have any more questions, post or PM me. I used to work in Healthcare IT and am very interested in this stuff.


----------



## LifeSpark (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks all for your thoughtful replies. I would like to avoid reinventing the wheel, and I am trying to develop the technology in a direction that is helpful to EMTs and hospitals in real world situations. Like I mentioned previously, I am learning more every day about currently available and deployed technology, but I still have a long way to go... Which is why I have asked for your help in sharing your expertise.

RedCrossEMT: Thanks for your interest and your candid feedback. I am currently traveling, but sometime within the next month, I would like to take you up on your offer for further discussions regarding specific applications and equipment interfaces. In the meantime, I will look into Zoll's RescueNet and other ePCR solutions, as you suggested.

Thanks again!


----------

